# Learning to sew and figure out my sewing machine



## deesierra (Feb 9, 2021)

In my retirement I've been seeking creative outlets. My dear late mother was a wonderful seamstress and sewed most of my clothes while I was growing up. Looking back, I appreciate her patience, love, and focus to create the beautiful things I wore.

A few months ago I bought a used basic sewing machine at a yard sale for $50, with the hope of launching a new hobby. I went to Walmart and picked out what was declared a "Sew Easy" pattern for a shoulder bag. Thought it would be a good place to start. I used it a couple of times and found out it wasn't "Sew Easy" Lol. I've since moved on to patterns for face masks. Yeah, guess we're all going to need them for a while longer. I just want to create fun or beautiful masks. Make the best of a bad situation.

But all that aside, I'm here to explore and ask questions about sewing machines and their function. One frustration I have with my used machine is the delay between my pressure on the foot pedal and the machine. The machine hums, but nothing happens. So, I manually turn the hand wheel to get things going. Is this normal? I feel like if I put "the pedal to the metal" the machine would certainly respond, but holy cow!! there goes the intended seam. Out of control.

I'm open to buying a newer sewing machine. Would like to hear what works for y'all and why. If you can recommend one that comes with patience built in all the better (-:


----------



## Lee (Feb 9, 2021)

Deesierra, the machine should not hesitate the way you describe. Is there by chance a diagram on the machine with a turtle and a hare, if the machine is set to the bunny rabbit it will slow the machine. This feature is for beginners who do not want to sew lickety split right away. This is all I can come up with for the hesitation on starting but more than likely something is wrong with the machine.

I am in Canada so the machine I have is a Kenmore, bought before the stores closed here. If you can still get one where you are the Kenmore machines are actually Janome but with the smaller price tag. Identical in every way except for the name plate, and Janome machines are good machines. Amazon has some good prices.

You could look for a used Kenmore, certainly worth it if you can take it to a Janome dealer for service.

Investing in a poor machine will just frustrate you. Brother machines come to mind. Just plain cheap, ask my neighbor.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 9, 2021)

Learning to sew is never easy, you would think so though, if you believed the hype of those with something to sell. Good grief, they would have you believe that you can speak a foreign language within a month or play the piano in just one week. Your best bet is to find sewing classes locally, but in the current climate that might prove difficult. Try YouTube to see if there are any basic classes there. 

Masks are a good start, as are aprons, towels and other simpler items, such as pillow cases. To make clothes you need to understand the paper pattern, the layout of the pattern pieces, the pattern tabs that line up with one another. You also need to learn about fabric, the weave, the nap and the various materials like cotton, wool, synthetics and others. Don't let me put you off, I know that all that sounds complicated, which proves that the hype of it being easy is being economical with the truth.

Your sewing machine has a worn electric motor, that's what's causing the hum. I would suggest you find a reputable sewing machine dealer and get them to check the motor, foot pedal and perhaps give the workings a clean. Over time, sewing machines get a build up of fluff that comes of the material, it needs to be cleaned out regularly to keep your machine running efficiently.

For now, I would persevere with the machine that you have, the time to consider upgrades is when you have become more proficient. Learning to make clothes is a skill that takes time, but with a little patience and a lot of practice you will master it. Then you can show us some of the dresses that you have made.


----------



## cookiei (Feb 9, 2021)

It sounds as if something gets stuck somewhere or it needs some oil/grease and cleaning.  It should turn easily without manually turning the hand wheel.  What is the model number?  You might be able to find tips on how to fix it if you google for the problem with model number.  If you are nearby I can help fixing it and show you how to sew.  I purchased this machine from a garage sale about 25 yrs ago for $25.  


I've used it quite often to make clothes, drapes, bed skirts, ... and every few yrs I do some cleaning and applying oil to make it run smoothly.  These are the areas that need cleaning and I use q-tip to clean it.  As you can see it is covered with lint.


  
The seam problem you have could be caused by thread tension that is too tight or incorrect threading.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 9, 2021)

Lee said:


> Deesierra, the machine should not hesitate the way you describe. Is there by chance a diagram on the machine with a turtle and a hare, if the machine is set to the bunny rabbit it will slow the machine. This feature is for beginners who do not want to sew lickety split right away. This is all I can come up with for the hesitation on starting but more than likely something is wrong with the machine.
> 
> I am in Canada so the machine I have is a Kenmore, bought before the stores closed here. If you can still get one where you are the Kenmore machines are actually Janome but with the smaller price tag. Identical in every way except for the name plate, and Janome machines are good machines. Amazon has some good prices.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback. The machine I have is indeed a Brother, probably at least 10 years old. It came with the original manual which I thoroughly reviewed, and also gave the machine a good cleaning and oiling per the manual. No, it doesn't have the turtle and hare function. Decades ago I bought a used Kenmore machine, a cabinet model with several disks to insert for various stitches. I never really learned how to sew then, either . And I'm sure it needed a thorough cleaning and tune-up because it had some issues that frustrated me. But being a cabinet model it would have been a hassle to take to a repair shop. In the process of packing and moving a couple of years ago there was a lot I decided to purge, and gave the Kenmore away. I've heard good things about Janome and did not know that they are Kenmore with a higher price tag. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## deesierra (Feb 9, 2021)

cookiei said:


> It sounds as if something gets stuck somewhere or it needs some oil/grease and cleaning.  It should turn easily without manually turning the hand wheel.  What is the model number?  You might be able to find tips on how to fix it if you google for the problem with model number.  If you are nearby I can help fixing it and show you how to sew.  I purchased this machine from a garage sale about 25 yrs ago for $25.
> 
> View attachment 148846
> I've used it quite often to make clothes, drapes, bed skirts, ... and every few yrs I do some cleaning and applying oil to make it run smoothly.  These are the areas that need cleaning and I use q-tip to clean it.  As you can see it is covered with lint.
> ...


Cookiei, I'm in northern Nevada or I certainly would take you up on your kind offer to help me out. I recently gave my machine a thorough cleaning and oiling per the manual, but it didn't help with the foot pedal/machine response issue.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 9, 2021)

@deesierra ,your story sounds like mine. My Mom was a wonderful sewer but I had no interest. A few years back I was walking through the store and saw a Brother sewing machine.  There was a lady about my age picking out thread. I figured  if she is buying thread she probably knows way more than me. I told the lady my tale and she was more than happy to assist me in my purchase. It was an impulse buy which I never do but that day I did. 
I have struggled with it but it is a simple machine, threads easily and winding the bobbin is a snap, that is after I figured out what a bobbin was.
I have managed curtains, runners, towels, masks and a very simple blouse with no sleeves ,buttons or darts. The blouse needs improvement but I'm working on it.
I buy my fabric from thrift stores, old curtains, tablecloths, sheets, just to practice on. Then if I screw up I haven't lost much and I do a lot of messing up.
I still enjoy it and learn by trial and error. 
My machine hesitates also but usually its because the fabric is to thick or I don't put enough pressure when I push down on the petal.. The machine certainly isn't top of the line but its working well for me.
I hope you enjoy it as much as I am. 
 Since your machine is used I hope there aren't any major issues.
I think our mothers would be proud or maybe laughing at us because we should have learned when we were young.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 9, 2021)

Desierra, my wife started to learn dressmaking when she was just eight years old. Her aunt, that's her father's sister, taught her. By the time that she started the secondary school, she was making her own clothes. 

When she retired from serving thirty years as an ambulance paramedic, I treated her to a bespoke cabin where she loses herself in her love of dressmaking. Over many decades she has accumulated hundreds of paper patterns, now part of her cabin is her pattern library. She has a collection of vintage sewing machines, a couple of which date back to the 19th century. In one of the photos you will see her pre-war ironing board, two other photos show her modern machine and her overlocker. The photo limit is only five pictures, so I have had to choose carefully, but if you look at the picture of her, then look into the background, you will see how she displays her vintage machines on the wall of her cabin. If anyone is interested enough, I can show you a few more of the machines as well as some of her sewing creations.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 13, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @deesierra ,your story sounds like mine. My Mom was a wonderful sewer but I had no interest. A few years back I was walking through the store and saw a Brother sewing machine.  There was a lady about my age picking out thread. I figured  if she is buying thread she probably knows way more than me. I told the lady my tale and she was more than happy to assist me in my purchase. It was an impulse buy which I never do but that day I did.
> I have struggled with it but it is a simple machine, threads easily and winding the bobbin is a snap, that is after I figured out what a bobbin was.
> I have managed curtains, runners, towels, masks and a very simple blouse with no sleeves ,buttons or darts. The blouse needs improvement but I'm working on it.
> I buy my fabric from thrift stores, old curtains, tablecloths, sheets, just to practice on. Then if I screw up I haven't lost much and I do a lot of messing up.
> ...


Ruth thank you for sharing your similar story with me, I enjoyed reading it. As memory serves, sewing was my mother's creative focus and reprieve from daily responsibilities. She often tried to teach me cooking skills, but sewing seemed to be her Zen. She never offered to teach me, but I was fascinated to watch her. I think our mothers would be proud of us for having the courage and inspiration to pursue a talent they were adept at. Better late than never I say. So now here I am. I too shop the thrift stores. Just yesterday I scored a few blouses with beautiful lace that I can glean. And some interesting fabric remnants. Let's keep practicing my forum friend Ruth!!


----------



## deesierra (Feb 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Desierra, my wife started to learn dressmaking when she was just eight years old. Her aunt, that's her father's sister, taught her. By the time that she started the secondary school, she was making her own clothes.
> 
> When she retired from serving thirty years as an ambulance paramedic, I treated her to a bespoke cabin where she loses herself in her love of dressmaking. Over many decades she has accumulated hundreds of paper patterns, now part of her cabin is her pattern library. She has a collection of vintage sewing machines, a couple of which date back to the 19th century. In one of the photos you will see her pre-war ironing board, two other photos show her modern machine and her overlocker. The photo limit is only five pictures, so I have had to choose carefully, but if you look at the picture of her, then look into the background, you will see how she displays her vintage machines on the wall of her cabin. If anyone is interested enough, I can show you a few more of the machines as well as some of her sewing creations.
> View attachment 148876View attachment 148877View attachment 148878View attachment 148879View attachment 148880


----------



## deesierra (Feb 13, 2021)

Your wife is very blessed to have found a talent she's passionate about, and a hubby that supports her. It's obvious that you are very proud of her. I would like to see whatever else you care to share.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 13, 2021)

deesierra said:


> But all that aside, I'm here to explore and ask questions about sewing machines and their function. One frustration I have with my used machine is the delay between my pressure on the foot pedal and the machine. The machine hums, but nothing happens. So, I manually turn the hand wheel to get things going. Is this normal? I feel like if I put "the pedal to the metal" the machine would certainly respond, but holy cow!! there goes the intended seam. Out of control.


Until I read this thread, I thought the described behavior was perfectly normal, I guess the old machine my family used while I was growing up needed some cleaning/maintenance, who knew?! ha ha
I am also hoping to re-learn how to sew when I retire.  I watched years ago (when I was in a few months of unemployment and looking for ways to save money), a youtube video about cutting up old clothes to use as handkerchiefs to save money.  At the time I promptly cut up some old clothes but I never tried to sew the edges, so a lot of them are all frayed around the edges.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Until I read this thread, I thought the described behavior was perfectly normal, I guess the old machine my family used while I was growing up needed some cleaning/maintenance, who knew?! ha ha
> I am also hoping to re-learn how to sew when I retire.  I watched years ago (when I was in a few months of unemployment and looking for ways to save money), a youtube video about cutting up old clothes to use as handkerchiefs to save money.  At the time I promptly cut up some old clothes but I never tried to sew the edges, so a lot of them are all frayed around the edges.


Do you watch the craft shopping channels on tv? Their main purpose is to sell you things, but there are also lots of tips and advice. It was these channels which inspired me to take up patchwork and quilting, which I had never tried before.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 13, 2021)

Rosemarie, I'm not the sewing talent, although I do know the subject well enough. To help finance my three years in uni, I had a Saturday job in a Singer Sewing machine shop. The real talent is my wife. I did promise Deesierra a few more photos so here, inspired by Honeysuckle Weeks, as Sam Stewart, is my wife's, late 1940's, lady's coat. You will see that the sleeve and lower hems all look uneven. That's because I photographed them before pressing. They need a steam pressing to give the hems the finished look.


----------



## cookiei (Feb 14, 2021)

If you decide to replace your sewing machine, avoid those with this type of bobbin case.  It uses a small bobbin which holds less thread and requires frequent winding.  Also it's made of plastic and doesn't last as long as metal.  I've seen one with crack/chip plastic bobbin case.

When I first learning how to sew I started with cheap fabrics.  I would suggest practicing straight lines on non-stretch material/fabric like old cotton bed sheet.  My first step was how to thread the needle, then adjust the thread tensions on both top and bottom.  Next was straight lines then stitches length, pressure adjustment, reverse stitches, etc.  I learned from a tailor on how to measure our bodies and draw on fabric without using a pattern.  These are some simple measurement and drawing techniques I use and are taken from my sewing book.
  
Most of my purchased clothes from stores don't fit me well so I have to alter.  Sometimes it's faster for me to make than buy clothes unless the fabric costs more.  Sewing is a hobby I've enjoyed doing for decades but I sew less now because my eyesight is not as good as before.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2021)

cookiei  I am in the process of trying to make a very simple top. Your pattern is helping. What is that little dotted line near the top of the arm hole  in the 3rd picture mean? I am having such a problem with the arm holes and how much fabric do you allow for hemming all the way around the actual size of blouse? 
I tried to make one with an old sheet. I sewed the 2 pieces together and thought this is a snap. When I turned it right side out I ended up with a sack. I had sewed the arm holes and neckline together as well. 
I have been at it almost the whole weekend. If I don't make progress I'm going to stick to curtains ,pillow cases and runners. 
I made a top last year it looked nice but really didn't fit right.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 15, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Rosemarie, I'm not the sewing talent, although I do know the subject well enough. To help finance my three years in uni, I had a Saturday job in a Singer Sewing machine shop. The real talent is my wife. I did promise Deesierra a few more photos so here, inspired by Honeysuckle Weeks, as Sam Stewart, is my wife's, late 1940's, lady's coat. You will see that the sleeve and lower hems all look uneven. That's because I photographed them before pressing. They need a steam pressing to give the hems the finished look.View attachment 149659View attachment 149660


Very nice.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 15, 2021)

cookiei said:


> If you decide to replace your sewing machine, avoid those with this type of bobbin case.  It uses a small bobbin which holds less thread and requires frequent winding.  Also it's made of plastic and doesn't last as long as metal.  I've seen one with crack/chip plastic bobbin case.
> View attachment 149806
> When I first learning how to sew I started with cheap fabrics.  I would suggest practicing straight lines on non-stretch material/fabric like old cotton bed sheet.  My first step was how to thread the needle, then adjust the thread tensions on both top and bottom.  Next was straight lines then stitches length, pressure adjustment, reverse stitches, etc.  I learned from a tailor on how to measure our bodies and draw on fabric without using a pattern.  These are some simple measurement and drawing techniques I use and are taken from my sewing book.
> View attachment 149807 View attachment 149808 View attachment 149810
> Most of my purchased clothes from stores don't fit me well so I have to alter.  Sometimes it's faster for me to make than buy clothes unless the fabric costs more.  Sewing is a hobby I've enjoyed doing for decades but I sew less now because my eyesight is not as good as before.


Thank you Cookiei for these images. I had to think it through, but taking measurements then creating a pattern presents an interesting challenge for me. My brain works in engineering ways.


----------



## cookiei (Feb 15, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> cookiei  I am in the process of trying to make a very simple top. Your pattern is helping. What is that little dotted line near the top of the arm hole  in the 3rd picture mean? I am having such a problem with the arm holes and how much fabric do you allow for hemming all the way around the actual size of blouse?
> I tried to make one with an old sheet. I sewed the 2 pieces together and thought this is a snap. When I turned it right side out I ended up with a sack. I had sewed the arm holes and neckline together as well.
> I have been at it almost the whole weekend. If I don't make progress I'm going to stick to curtains ,pillow cases and runners.
> I made a top last year it looked nice but really didn't fit right.


For puff sleeves they suggest trimming that arm areas.  That's a simple pic I found and it happens to have that dotted line.  I notice that puff sleeves is back in style now.  If what you are working on has wide shoulder you can trim that section.
The arm and collar are the hardest to sew.  Instead of using pins I sew them together by hand temporary.  I sometimes use wide stitches in these areas so that it's easier to take them apart when one piece is longer than the other.  If the arm hole of the sleeve is bigger than the bodice's then trim the bodice of both front and back like this

If the arm hole of the sleeve is smaller than the bodice's then trim the sleeve to the red lines

If the dotted line B-C is too big it can be trimmed like this

When you say you "ended up with a sack", do you mean the middle bodice is too big?
For hemming I would allow about 1 cm or 1/2 inch on the bottom edge of the bodice if it's round like the red line otherwise it can be wider.  For simple sleeves allow 2/3 to 1 inch.

Do you use a serger machine to keep the edge/fabric from unraveling?  If not add another 2/3 cm or 1/4 inch.


----------



## cookiei (Feb 15, 2021)

deesierra said:


> Thank you Cookiei for these images. I had to think it through, but taking measurements then creating a pattern presents an interesting challenge for me. My brain works in engineering ways.


I didn't mean to suggest creating a pattern yourself.  It was one of the things I learned from the tailor and it's helpful to know where to adjust if certain section is too big or small.  If I hadn't got training from her I would have started with existing patterns as well.


----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2021)

Deesierra, buying the book Sewing for Dummies might help and would make an ideal reference book. All the books in the Dummies series are geared to beginners and they explain in language a novice would understand.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 19, 2021)

Another question just popped up for me. I recently saw a used Simplicity Sidewinder portable, stand alone, bobbin winder for sale. I didn't know such a thing existed, but this might be a good idea for me because my used machine doesn't wind bobbins very well. Does anyone have any experience and/or opinions about this product?


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2022)

One of the best and best known, vintage festivals in the UK has to be The Goodwood Revival. That link will give you 97 pages of photos, but you only need to see the first page to get the idea of how loved yesteryear's cars and clothes are.

We will be there again this year and to that end, my lady has a project. She wants to recreate these outfits. The suit I already have, but sourcing a straw boater and roundel specs will be my part of the project. my wife plans to recreate the lady's entire ensemble, except the lady's hat & shoes, we will both probably wear two tone shoes.


----------



## Trish (Apr 3, 2022)

I enjoy sewing and like to see what other people are doing.  @horseless carriage I'd love to see your wife's vintage machines.  She is very lucky to have such a great space to sew, I use the dining room table


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2022)

Trish said:


> I enjoy sewing and like to see what other people are doing.  @horseless carriage I'd love to see your wife's vintage machines.  She is very lucky to have such a great space to sew, I use the dining room table


We are only allowed five photos so here's four hand or electric stand alone machines and one treadle. The last one looks very similar so as I have to move so much I have just photographed the actual treadle.

In the next post I will show you her modern machines.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2022)

The machine top right is called an overlocker. As I am only allowed five photos, to see what an overlocker does,  this link, will show you what an over locked stitch looks like. You will need to scroll down a little.

Look on the cabin walls, the carpenter created small display shelves for the vintage sewing machines. Those machines still work perfectly.


----------



## Trish (Apr 3, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 215782View attachment 215783View attachment 215784View attachment 215785View attachment 215786
> The machine top right is called an overlocker. As I am only allowed five photos, to see what an overlocker does,  this link, will show you what an over locked stitch looks like. You will need to scroll down a little.
> 
> Look on the cabin walls, the carpenter created small display shelves for the vintage sewing machines. Those machines still work perfectly.


My mother had a sewing machine in a cabinet, the cabinet would unfold, wish she had kept hold of it.  I have a modern Janome and an overlocker.  I love your wife's sewing space.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 3, 2022)

My wife loves to sew.  She has converted one of the spare bedrooms to her sewing room.  It seems she is always making something for the kids, especially the Great Grandkids.  She got interested in this hobby decades ago, and has made/fixed clothing items, etc., for everyone in the family.  She started out with a basic machine, but over time, as she started more complex tasks, she got a nice Bernina sewing machine, and a Bernina Serger/Overlocker.  Both have held up well, and are well worth the price, IMO.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2022)

Funny to see this  thread today,   as I just purchased a new sewing machine this week.

I had a Singer for over 50 years and it really served me well.   .. When it died two years ago,   I said that's it!  .. I was done with sewing,  and my eyesight was a good excuse to give it up.

But as little projects came up   and I just tried  to ignore the nagging feeling of wanting to fix things,  I gave up this week and bought another machine ... also a Singer.  So happy with that  decision.


----------



## Lee (Apr 3, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> But as little projects came up   and I just tried  to ignore the nagging feeling of wanting to fix things,  I gave up this week and bought another machine ... also a Singer.  So happy with that  decision.


Singers are great machines, I had one for years and it served me faithfully. They are made for even heavy duty sewing in a breeze. They don't sell them here in Canada except for a basic model.

I have a Janome, fancy stitches that I seldom use but are there if I ever decide to get fancy again.


----------



## Trish (Apr 3, 2022)

Lee said:


> Singers are great machines, I had one for years and it served me faithfully. They are made for even heavy duty sewing in a breeze. They don't sell them here in Canada except for a basic model.
> 
> I have a Janome, fancy stitches that I seldom use but are there if I ever decide to get fancy again.


I don't use the decorative stitches much but when I made some dresses for my niece's daughter, she loved the fancy stitching


----------



## Lee (Apr 3, 2022)

Trish said:


> I don't use the decorative stitches much but when I made some dresses for my niece's daughter, she loved the fancy stitching


They do come in handy at times, I did a set of curtains for someone and did a few rows of fancy stuff in a contrast colour to the fabric. Also nice for placemats and such. And I use them a lot for the dolls and teddy's I do.


----------

